# Question about child support in Texas



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm from Texas(duh). And the Office of Attorney General(OAG) here FINALLY started garnishing my EXs wages for child support after nearly 3 months of waiting. In my decree, my EX owes me medical insurance $$ too. However, the OAG hasn't included that in the garnishing. Just the "standard" child support.
BEFORE I call and wait on hold all day with the OAG, does anyone know if the OAG has made a mistake? Should they be garnishing the monthly medical too? Or is the medical insurance monthly payments separate and paid directly by the EX?


----------

